# Quail Brooder



## rapid fire (Apr 9, 2009)

Here is the new quail cage that I built today.  It has two compartments with a divider wall that can be turned over to allow a 4" walk through from the insulated side to the open air side.  The insulation panels can also be removed to make the entire cage open air.  The tops hinge up for maintenance and latch to keep the birds in and varmints out.  I put a trap door on one end so that I can load birds into my carrier.  I built a PVC waterer with 2 nipples and room to add several more.  I just need to make a light holder and it will be finished up.  I also need to wrap the bottom with netting to keep my pup out from under it.  All she wants to do is go under it and try to get the birds.


----------



## Jim P (Apr 9, 2009)

Looks good, but I only see 5 cock birds.


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Apr 9, 2009)

Well, I am putting in an order for one, when will it be ready for pick-up?  It really looks good.  If I were to attempt to build something along those lines, it would look nothing like that.


----------



## rapid fire (Apr 9, 2009)

I don't mind making more if folks are interested, but I have about $100 worth of materials and 10 hours of labor in it, so it wouldn't be too cheap.  It needs a paint job, so I will try to pick up a can of oops paint this week.


----------



## hc521v (Apr 10, 2009)

Man that rig is awesome. Great job. Hope the birds are doing well and giving your pup a lot of good training.


----------



## Luke0927 (Apr 10, 2009)

How long are you gong to keep them...if they don't have room to fly or released and recall they don't maintain flight like pigeons do....

built with just scrap around the house

Here was my Johnny house before i put pigeons in it...then i built a loft for my pigeons this is just sitting empty so if I like the lease in Putnam i may drag it down there....

One thing i should have doe was make the skids smaller most of the birds wanted to run under it than go back in the funnel.












Converted for Pigeons






removed the funnel and patched the entry.


----------



## bobman (Apr 10, 2009)

Nice camo job I could hardly see it


----------



## Luke0927 (Apr 10, 2009)

bobman said:


> Nice camo job I could hardly see it



LOL like i said I used scrap everything...didn't have enought paint to even paint it one color or even do a full camo job on it!  It sitting up in the field and cant be seen so its not hurting anything....I still have to paint my Pigeon loft I've had the paint since built it just don't have time....and when i do i don't want to paint


----------



## rapid fire (Apr 10, 2009)

I will keep them in it for about 3 more weeks and then they will go into a johnny house.  I am picking up a porta-john tomorrow and converting it into a johnny house / recal pen.  I think they are still a little young to handle the cool nights in a johnny house with no heat lamp.


----------



## mecicon (Apr 10, 2009)

rapid fire said:


> Here is the new quail cage that I built today.  It has two compartments with a divider wall that can be turned over to allow a 4" walk through from the insulated side to the open air side.  The insulation panels can also be removed to make the entire cage open air.  The tops hinge up for maintenance and latch to keep the birds in and varmints out.  I put a trap door on one end so that I can load birds into my carrier.  I built a PVC waterer with 2 nipples and room to add several more.  I just need to make a light holder and it will be finished up.  I also need to wrap the bottom with netting to keep my pup out from under it.  All she wants to do is go under it and try to get the birds.




Be careful with that green plastic netting. I built a johnny house with that material and mature birds can actually gnaw through it.

Looks good though.


----------



## rapid fire (Apr 10, 2009)

You should feed them more.  Seriously, when I build my johnny house, I am going to use 1/4" wire mesh to try and keep snakes out.





mecicon said:


> Be careful with that green plastic netting. I built a johnny house with that material and mature birds can actually gnaw through it.
> 
> Looks good though.


----------



## Luke0927 (Apr 11, 2009)

Post pics when your done I'd like to see it.


----------



## mecicon (Apr 11, 2009)

rapid fire said:


> You should feed them more.  Seriously, when I build my johnny house, I am going to use 1/4" wire mesh to try and keep snakes out.



Yeah, they were well fed and that wire mesh is what I used to replace the netting.


----------

